# Mini Mantis



## Samzo (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey,

I'm thinking about breeding mantids but I don't like the idea of flys.. are small crickets suitable or are they to big? Also what does everyone keep nymphs in i.e little cups etc.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2005)

Pinhead crickets work however they will grow some before you can use them all. They also stay down at the bottom of the enclosure while most mantids are at the top. I find flys are easier than crickets. I only have to do maintenance on the flys once every few weeks. With crickets I have to feed and water them almost daily.


----------



## dino (Jul 8, 2005)

I would recomend fly's more they draw attention easily for a mantis and they can fly everywhere when the mantis has the chance it can catch the fly.


----------



## Orin (Jul 8, 2005)

Roaches like Gyna and Phaetallia have small young about the size of fruit flies. They would be your best choice. Crickets can be used easily if you breed them but it's difficult if you have to buy them. I raise black crickets, hypermelanistic --A.domesticus like in the pet shops-- and flies and moths and roaches.


----------

